# Funkübertragung mit Siemens Logo 24 Volt



## Atmos (30 März 2010)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich möchte auf Schleifkontakte verzichten und suche deshalb eine Funkübertragung von der SPS zum Stellmotor. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen,
bei Siemens konnten die mir nicht helfen.


----------



## GLT (30 März 2010)

Von Siemens u. speziell für Logo gibts da auch nichts.

Um IOs drahtlos zu übermitteln gäbe es verschiedene Technologien/Hersteller, z.B. Enocean, Industrial-Wireless,....


----------



## Atmos (31 März 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe mir die Sachen mal in Ruhe angeschaut, scheinen mir aber nicht ganz preiswert zu sein :shock:. Gibt es nicht auch eine günstige Alternative aus der Haustechnik von z. B. Conrad oder Reichelt?
Gruß
Atmos


----------



## crash (31 März 2010)

Was für Signale musst du denn übertragen und wie viel?
Bei Phoenix gibts z.B. Wireless IO.


----------



## Atmos (31 März 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Linearantrieb 24 Volt 1A  ansteuern, die Spannungsversorgung möchte ich mit Solarzellen - Laderegler - Akku realisieren. Der Funkempfänger soll die 24 V schalten bzw. umpolen, die Regelung ist jedoch nur zur Optimierung und wird nur selten gebraucht,
vielleicht 5 mal in der Woche. Die Funkstrecke beträgt ca. 30 Meter. Ich dachte eigentlich an einen Jalousienaktor, nur der benötigt,wenn ich das richtig deute 230 V Versorgungsspannung.
Phoenix will laut Liste 819 € haben. Die Enocean Produkte gefallen mir sehr gut, nur leider verkaufen die nur direkt von Kanada ( 50€ shipping 2 Wochen Lieferzeit).


----------



## Mobi (8 April 2010)

Was hast du dir denn da ausgesucht bei Phoenix?


----------



## Atmos (13 April 2010)

Hallo,

es gab da was mit 16 Kanälen 24 Volt, aber halt ziemlich teuer. Ich habe da auch angerufen und nachgefragt, könnte ja sein das die zufällig gerade was neues haben, aber leider kommt bis jetzt nur der http://www.enocean-alliance.org/de/produkte/echoflex-solutions_ERRO-2C0/ in frage.

Gruß


----------



## Busteria (8 Juni 2010)

*EnOcean*

Hatte ne ähnliche Thematik und hab das mit EnOcean gelöst. Produkte bekommst Du schnell und einigermaßen günstig bei www.sensocasa.de 

Die Technik ist schon cool, bau grad meine ganze Wohnung damit aus und da es ein offener Funkstandard ist, kann man da schön selbst programmieren


----------



## Busteria (8 Juni 2010)

Hatte ne ähnliche Thematik und hab das mit EnOcean gelöst. Produkte  bekommst Du schnell und einigermaßen günstig bei www.sensocasa.de 

Die Technik ist schon cool, bau grad meine ganze Wohnung damit aus und  da es ein offener Funkstandard ist, kann man da schön selbst  programmieren :razz:


----------



## Atmos (8 Juni 2010)

Danke - und Dir viel Erfolg


----------

